# newbie questions - 2000 or 3000 series?



## Hokiebird (Jul 21, 2009)

New member here with typical newbie questions. Looking to buy a CUT. Grew up using JD equipment in my summer jobs, so I’m a bit partial. But it’s been a long time, and we just moved out to the country (finally!). The place is 10 acres, and the land and buildings haven’t been kept up very well in the last 10 years or so. So I’ve got a lot of work to do. 

I did the online profile at the JD website, and it came up between the 2320 and 3320. I stopped by the local JD dealer, and he suggested I go with the 3320 (of course, more money and bigger commission for him!). I’ve also read a few other books where it is not recommended to not skimp on tractor size/power. But there is a big price difference between the two models. 

My goal is to keep at least 5 acres mowed down. I’m planning on putting in a small orchard and large garden. I also keep bees, so I will be building up to about 10 hives, in the next few years. And once we get things established, we’re thinking about 1-2 cows in one of the smaller fields (near the barn). I’ve also got a small section that is wooded, and currently has at least 10 dead/dying trees that I will be taking down starting this fall. 

So my needs are (1) mowing about 5 acres regularly, (2) tilling ~0.5 acre garden (I also have a Troybilt tiller for cultivation and seed-bed preparation), (3) hauling wood, gravel, dirt, feed, straw,etc, (4) spraying trees, and (5) snow removal (located in upper Midwest). This in addition to things like pulling old fence posts, putting in new fences around the east pasture, and other odd jobs as they come along. 

I don’t want to spend too much money. But I don’t want to get a 2320 and then a couple years later wish I had gotten a bigger/more powerful model. Would the 3320 (or other 3000 series) be justified? 

My thoughts on attachments for a 3320 (if I go with that) are (1) 72” rear grooming mower, (2) 63” front end loader, and (3) i-Match hitch. 

The dealer has a used tiller attachment that I am considering. Will a tiller break through ground that hasn’t been cultivated in years? Or should I consider plow/disk attachments? 

Also, is it recommended to look for used tractors? I found several possibilities in other states – not much locally. Have people had good experience buying from a remote dealer?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## urednecku (Aug 29, 2007)

1st, welcome to the fourm!!
2nd, congrat's to moving to the country!
3rd, the new tractor: my personal opinion is you'll be glad a year or 2 from now you went with the larger machine. From my experience, no matter what size you get, there will be times you wished you had "just a little bit bigger tractor"....but you have to stop someplace! I know you said you are partial to JD, but if there is other dealers around, like Kubota, check them out if you have a chance. Also remember dealer service is as important as price. Almost 2 years ago my MF 165 blew, so I had to get a new tractor. My choices came down to JD and Kubota, got the Kubota with FEL for the same price of the JD wanted for just a 'base' tractor. I also highly recommend the FEL, and you WILL want the 4 wheel drive with it. 
As for the tiller, I don't personally have any experience with one, but would think it would be easier on tractor and equipment if the ground was some-what broken up before the tiller. Also might be a good idea to at least disk befor tilling, a disk might turn up a post or some equipment that's buried that could tear up the tiller.
Good luck, & keep us posted!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Let me add my welcome as well Hokiebird! I think I would go with the 3000 series size CUT. It is not that much bigger and will give you some room to add applications and tasks such as a sprayer on the 3 pt. hitch.


----------



## Hokiebird (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks for the input, all. The more I read and the more I look around, I do think it is better to go with the 3000 size - ~30hp or so. 

I'm also going to check out the Kubota line. There is dealer about 25 miles away (not that far around here) who also has some used L4400s on his lot. 

From what I've read, both JD and Kubota have pretty good reliability. I'm seeing a little bit of a price break with the Kubota L3400, but not as big as I had expected. Both dealers are offering similar financing (0%, 42 months). 

My experience with my job (operating high-tech pieces equipment that cost more than $300K) has emphasized the need for good customer service after the sale. So that is one thing I'll be checking on for sure.


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

Welcome Hokiebird,

I have a Deere 655 tiller and have no trouble breaking ground and preparing a 6-8" depth for a seed bed. The slower you go the finer it leaves the dirt.

As for the tractor, always go as big as you can afford. Don't forget a box blade. It also works well for loader ballast.


----------



## Hokiebird (Jul 21, 2009)

*updated thinking*

So I've been looking around and reading up on the various options out there. After thinking about it, I don't know if I can justify getting something >30hp. I just don't think I'll need that much tractor. Not planning on any livestock now - we'll be busy enough as it is. Plus the mowing with my commercial walk-behind is not a problem. And I'm not going to spend >$20K on a tractor. So I'm looking at the tractors that are right around 25-30hp range. 

JD Dealer #1 - not much help, mostly big ag dealer that didn't seem too interested in someone wanting a CUT. Didn't get a good feeling there.

Kubota dealer - Had some L and B series on the lot, but heard some not-so-good things about the dealership and service dept from some others around here.

Case-IH - I'm looking at their DX29 - owner of the dealership said he knew of some in the state that are new and haven't sold yet, and would check them out for me. I would also consider their Farmall 31. Good customer service there.

JD Dealer #2 - located closer than #1. Good customer service, plus they carry Toro and Stihl, so I have somewhere to go for my walk-behind and saw. They had a 2520 with 77hrs (no warranty, 2006), but with turf tires. He was asking $12,500. No loader. He also had a new 3032e on the lot with loader. Both the 2520 and the 3032e look like they would be about the same price with the loader added (~$16-17K). I've looked at attachments and see that they overlap for the most part. 3032e doesn't have mid-PTO, which isn't an issue for me, but might be nice down the road for resale or trade-in.

Montana Dealer - closer location than the others. One guy runs the sales and shop and is very nice. Their T2734 (27hp) looks equivalent to the 2520, and would come in at a lower price than the used 2520 or new 3032e. The T2734 has hydro, FEL, rear hydraulics, mid-PTO, and R4 tires. I just started reading up on Montanas. Anyone have any experience with them? This dealer has been in business for 15 years. 

JD Dealer #3 - located about 40 miles away has a used 4600 with over 2000 hrs. Not sure if I need that much tractor. I haven't pursued that. 

I've got until spring, so plenty of time. But if I got one now I could sure put it to work right away. If anyone has any constructive comments, I'm all ears.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Try taking a look at the Kioti and Mahindra tractors. They both make a nice tractor for the dollar spent. In some ways better than the green tractors.


----------



## Lamar Holland (Dec 28, 2005)

Hokie
as the others said, welcome to the forum,
We have just over 10 acres by a few hundred square feet, and we have had three tractors, all with a minimum of 45 HP or larger, Latest one is a new Case DX45 w/loader... For me and our geological situation, there is no way I would go under 45 HP.. Out your way may be different, Now, I use to run your area now and then and seem to remember getting into snow storms ocassionally. You didn't mention snow removal. I would go no lower than the 3000 series and would seriously consider a used 4000 series if the pricing is right... THe 2000 series will be too small within a very short period of time and actually I feel the same for the 3000 series, Again, take your time, look at as much as you can....


----------



## Hokiebird (Jul 21, 2009)

*advice on larger tractors*

Thanks Lamar. 

I'm looking at a used JD 3520 - local guy who buys and sells tractors as a hobby. He'll have to come down in price about $2K for me to be able to afford it. 

For about $2K less than the JD 3520 asking price, the CaseIH dealer found a new DX45 with FEL. I take it you like the DX45 pretty well?

I also had a JD construction dealer call me with a used (320hrs) JD 110TLB with loader for about $2K more than DX45 (same price as the JD 3520). The 110TLB is about 5500 lbs (no backhoe, just loader). I'm a bit worried about that compacting soil and tearing up the ground more than an ag tractor. But the heavy duty construction of that machine (along with skid-loader quick-tatch bucket) is appealing.


----------



## Hokiebird (Jul 21, 2009)

*Gettin' a Ford*

After several months looking, and excellent advice from lots of people, my patience has paid off. Found a 1964 Ford 2000 with new engine (46hp), loader, bush hog, and blade. It's got 25hrs on the new engine. Getting it for a tiny fraction of what the new 45hp tractors are going for these days. Going to pick it up tomorrow.


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

Congratulations on the new tractor!! Your persistance paid off and you were well informed on what you were looking for at a price you were willing to pay. Great Job!!!!


----------



## Hokiebird (Jul 21, 2009)

*patience counts*

Patience was definitely the best thing. When I started looking back in June, I was ready to buy a new tractor. But a good local friend suggested looking at used tractors. Since he is in construction equipment, he helped me out a lot in evaluating what was around here locally. When it came down to it, I just couldn't see myself spending more than $10K for a tractor. I was about to spend that much on a used JD 3010 at a dealer nearby, but then the Ford came up for less than half that. It's not in perfect shape, but it works and I will enjoy upgrading a few things. 








> _Originally posted by MFreund _
> *Congratulations on the new tractor!! Your persistance paid off and you were well informed on what you were looking for at a price you were willing to pay. Great Job!!!! *


----------



## urednecku (Aug 29, 2007)

Congratulations!
Now, get out & have some fun!!!!


----------

